# Prom



## comperic2003 (Apr 11, 2006)

does anyone know the link to the story where some girls fatten up the potential prom queen and become fat themselves?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Observer (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting plot suggestion but I don'r recognize it. It did, however. remind me of two:

 Life in the Fat Lane --- a teen age beasuty queen gains 70 pounds due to sn allergic reaction with a variety of effects on her friends. This is areal book that is akso licensed as a play.

The Fattest Prom Queen -- a public domain cult WG classic which I've dredged up from my own collection and posted separately after you jogged my mind.


----------



## comperic2003 (Apr 12, 2006)

i appreciate it but that is not the specific story i was looking for. It in volves about 4 girls trying to fatten one and they all become fat. I recall the sotry having an accompying picture with it. It was on a site with 1 or 2 other stories and a drawing of a fat teenager.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 12, 2006)

This doesn't sound familiar to me, either.

It does sound like a good story idea, though.


Dennis


----------



## montuemon (Apr 12, 2006)

i remember it too, though i can't remeber where it was. I think the site was called "FA high" or something


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi. The story you are looking for is on the Fatcelebs website. However, it is only partially completed. When I wrote the story originally, I submitted it to a contest on that FA drawing site but the guy seemed to vanish shortly thereafter. 

It was finished, but I sent it to Dimensions probably around 6 years ago and it isn't on any of my old computers so unfortunately it seems that the incomplete version is all that can be found. Sorry to disappoint. 

Sincerely,

Jake

_*(Moderator's note - a completed version has since been developed and posted)*_


----------



## ernanim (Apr 13, 2006)

You need to register at fatcelebs, but you can find it here:

http://www.fatcelebs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5726&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=prom


----------



## Dangthelad (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/meganandnicole.html

This is the story you were looking for. The story is called Megan and Nicole. It tells about two girls. One of whom is the Homecoming queen and is fed by the four girls in the court until she...well, I'll let you find out.


----------



## comperic2003 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks ernanim thats the story i was looking for


----------

